# Cluj-Napoca/Kolozsvar/Klausenburg, the multicultural capital of Transylvania



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

This is my my hometown, a dynamic city with 318000 inhabitants in the middle of Transylvania, a hystorcal region of Romania.The pics are from Flickr.Enjoy!

photos by *stevem_nyvi*


photos by *- Cristina -*


photo by *pgpdesign (paul)*

photos by *Tuchi*




photos by *[email protected]*








photos by *Sonykus*




photos by *r_tenenbaum*





photos by *Nabot*


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't usually get to see many Romanian cities on these forums,

-looks like a nice place.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

That’s a very beautiful ex-Austro-Hungarian town! My impression is that the title of this thread would infuriate Romanian authorities who hate seeing Romanian places expressed in foreign languages!


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments! Other pics are comming ASAP.


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

beautiful, I want to go there.


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

nastyathenian said:


> That’s a very beautiful ex-Austro-Hungarian town! My impression is that the title of this thread would infuriate Romanian authorities who hate seeing Romanian places expressed in foreign languages!


"places are expressed in foreign languages" as per Romanian constitution :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful. I love Romenia.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics :cheers:


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

So lets revive this thread. 













































(Just outside the city)


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Panorama*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2077718030/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2077716328/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2076925385/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2076925163/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2360084707/

*Matei Corvin Alley*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1377095889/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3954469155/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3909441419/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3909419717/

*Unirii Square*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1179457292/in/photostream/

*Inside Saint Michael's Church*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/811383527/in/photostream/

*Central Park*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2118301977/


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*The City*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonykus/492895915/

*The River*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4016540710/

*Avram Iancu Square*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yossif/3100580125/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yossif/3159540350/

*Kogalniceanu Street Church*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4159512797/

*Ice Skating Ring*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4160560818/

*On The Cetatuie Hill*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4028390775/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4027882303/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4016530746/

*City Center. Universitatii and Potaissa Streets*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3954498395/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3898977755/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3898983337/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3899996426/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3906371734/in/photostream/


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

keep posting!


----------



## cristi13 (Oct 7, 2009)

i love my country !!!


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4028390775/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3742426127/









http://corbul.deviantart.com/art/Before-the-Rain-32455098









http://gphotographyr.deviantart.com/art/The-Streets-of-Cluj-127638190


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Babes-Bolyai University Central Building*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4413695099/

*The Orthodox Cathedral inside*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4414464798/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4414464414/

*St. Michael's Church inside*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4414460934/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4413688889/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4414462726/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4413694733/in/set-72157623448293207/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4413690849/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4413694119/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4413691891/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4414462010/


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

nastyathenian said:


> That’s a very beautiful ex-Austro-Hungarian town! My impression is that the title of this thread would infuriate Romanian authorities who hate seeing Romanian places expressed in foreign languages!


?????
I think you are confusing Romania with Serbia, or something...:nuts:
Almost all of the Transylvanian towns/villages have road-sings, with the name of the town/village in *at least* two languages, in the Sibiu/Brasov region even in german.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I remember this thread back from 2008; very nice updated photos you posted here :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

alex_zebe said:


>


Liked it ^^


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

So nice to see this thread revived with such beautiful photos. :cheers:


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you all! :cheers:

Some pics from just outside the city.

*Outside Cluj*

*Cheile Turzii*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bortescristian/396242434/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3992684144/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adiradu/483571165/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/880349842/


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Belis-Fantanele*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameliatwu/4139545445/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameliatwu/4142129988/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/foraje/4074873361/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/foraje/4074873361/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radu_bucuta/2767538152/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bettyx1138/441017342/


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Baisoara*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonykus/2425303420/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisztina_o/2853018834/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuchi/2569231999/


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

http://stn405.deviantart.com/art/mime-train-154227409


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Green Cluj*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/httpwwwyoutubecomwatchvs2db9fka1io/4447879534/


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Anna Pau


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Shadows and graffiti*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4414457562/


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*The Cathedral*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/julliano/4413688747/


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deedee_tiesto/4423929459/


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspi/4445684108/


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

http://gphotographyr.deviantart.com/...Cluj-127638190


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Cluj Skyline*








http://vlad1982.deviantart.com/art/Sunset-in-Cluj-Napoca-56596456


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

http://mentatus.deviantart.com/art/the-stairs-108936116


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Why do some people tamper with the colors? hno:

We want to see the cities as they REALLY are.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know...but I think He ( you know who...) is there, somewhere, hidden in some place, disguised as some mortal...just waiting at a dark corner...:runaway:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Wrong


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*by M-Ozana*


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*by SnakeDemon*


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*by SeraphRo*


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Last pictures are good, but I don't like #55 and I prefer #57 to #58


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Graffiti in Cluj*









*by saddo-jdero*









*by MKeks*









*by etic4wazo*









*by kiddiez*









*by NewAgeBomber*


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*by bogdanneamt*


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Can a mod please change the title from *Cluj-Napoca/Kolozsvar/Klusenburg the multicultural capital of Transylvania* to *Cluj-Napoca/Kolozsvar/Klausenburg, the multicultural capital of Transylvania*? There's a little mistake in the German name of the city. Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice updates here on this thread alex...


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you again, Christos! :cheers:









Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Grigorescu Neighbourhood Wooden Church*









Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Grigorescu Neighbourhood Wooden Church Again*









Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Unirii Square*









Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Unirii Square*









Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Unirii/Union Square Again*









Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Floresti Suburbs Development*









Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Student Dorms*









Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*School of Music*









Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Source


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Source


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca by La_mirada, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj Arena by q-sec, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania-2344 - Matthias Corvinus by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania-2384 - St. Michaels Church as Night Comes by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

100_4490 by StefCris, on Flickr





100_4424 by StefCris, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj Napoca View by ItsyBitsyAmi, on Flickr




Cluj Napoca View by ItsyBitsyAmi, on Flickr




Cluj Napoca View by ItsyBitsyAmi, on Flickr




Cluj Napoca View by ItsyBitsyAmi, on Flickr



Biserica Reformată-Calvină by ItsyBitsyAmi, on Flickr




Cluj Napoca View by ItsyBitsyAmi, on Flickr



Hungarian Festival in Cluj /Festivalul Maghiar din Cluj Napoca by ItsyBitsyAmi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

100_1447 by Franciska, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca, Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj by Ady Negrean, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Untitled by Steffy B., on Flickr





Gala de Închidere @ Comedy Cluj 2012 - Foto- Mihaela Coste_04 by psaico, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ildiko Szanto​













​



HD207129​​


mmnemosyne.wordpress.com​








doodoo_74​




















stiridecluj.ro​​

pulbere​​


Alexandru Manea​




Inside the Saint-Michael Church in Kolozsvar (Erdely, Transylvania) by GOBLIN EMPIRE, on Flickr​


florin Ionuț Gîlcanu​







George F​​


Szilard GyozoSzabo​​



Andrei Lăpuște​​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice pics....:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mircea Costiniuc​










II. by Franciska, on Flickr​

Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.

HD207129 1 2 3 4 5​























































































Gausss​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.


Second and third photos: Museum of History of Pharmacy in city's oldest pharmacy dating from 1572 and preserving the original building.



Bianca Tripon​
































clujtour.ro​















gabrieladeleanu.com​















lucianmandru.blogspot.ro​













ambo.ro​













HD207129​















bgp said:


> Vedere de la una din lucarnele Palatului Banffy:






















Ignore the harlem shake stuff and enjoy the architecture


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.


Twilight by Tuchi, on Flickr





Cluj by sdvsilviutravel, on Flickr





Benéz a havas 001_a by tothpaltamas, on Flickr





Watching a Sleepy Cluj by Tuchi, on Flickr






Cluj-Napoca airport by bortescristian, on Flickr​



Mick1954​









Mircea Costiniuc​




























*The Botanical Garden* with an 1,800 years old statue discovered in the site of Roman Napoca


Gradina Botanica - Cluj-Napoca - Martie 2013 by bortescristian, on Flickr​




romaniaeverde.ro​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome pics as usual PRIMEVAL, love that stunning sunset photo. :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Transilvania International Film_Festival - TIFF 2013 by PurePX, on Flickr









Transilvania International Film_Festival - TIFF 2013 by PurePX, on Flickr













Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr














A winter night's walk by paleximage, on Flickr​









Mick1954 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.

.
.
.


Facebook​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The *Building of the National Theatre and Romanian Opera* (1904-1906, architects Fellner & Helmer). The hall has a capacity of 928 places, being conceived in the Neo-baroque style, with some inflexions inspired by the Secessionism in the decoration of the foyer.
















































































by Nicu Cherciu via Opera Nationala Romana Cluj-Napoca​


----------

